

Marc Andreessen Is Long on Bitcoin and Short on Apple Pay - tmlee
http://www.coindesk.com/marc-andreessen-long-bitcoin-short-apple-pay/

======
aet
Just to clarify: Andreessen is not recommending you "hold" Bitcoins (which
would be crazy).

